
Libimobiledevice 1.3.0 Released - flas9sd
https://github.com/libimobiledevice/libimobiledevice/releases/tag/1.3.0
======
flas9sd
featuring for the first time libirecovery and idevicerestore.

The last 1.2.0 release was in 2015, many users like me were in anticipation of
a new release, distributions were packaging from git in the past.
Congratulations to the team, as this sustains iOS device support across
platforms and also lets older devices be still useful.

